# SGM Parker clip: Kill the Golden Goose



## satans.barber (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi guys,

For those who haven't had a chance to see this film, here is a clip of one of SGM Parker's fight scenes:

http://www.skipton.dsl.pipex.com/ian/goldengoose.divx.avi

Video is 10Mb big and uses DivX video codec and MP3 audio codec.

Sorry I've been a bit quiet of late, I started a new job a few weeks back and all of a sudden I seem to have no time at all. Buy the time I've got home on a night, made some tea and got all my washing, ironing, cleaning etc. done it's bedtime! I hate it, no time to do anything fun 

Anyway, enjoy the clip,

Ian.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 3, 2004)

Ian thanks sharing this, but for some reason I get audio, but only a still picture.  I'm not sure why. :idunno: I have the DivX codec, so I'm wondering if it's working for anyone else...

MJ :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 3, 2004)

Me too, no pictures just sound. Shame, I remeber watching a bad copy of this about 15 yrs ago and would like to see some or all of it without the "SNOW". But I did enjoy the dialogue "......fulfil your contracts....".

Rich


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 3, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who haven't had a chance to see this film, here is a clip of one of SGM Parker's fight scenes:
> 
> ...


I've been looking for that movie. Anywhere special I can order it from?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 3, 2004)

Excellent Clip Thanks for the chance to view it.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 3, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Excellent Clip Thanks for the chance to view it.


Hey-ya Mark how come it worked for you?  No fair! :lol:


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2004)

Couldn't get it to play either, but I have the movie and I thought it was great!  

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2004)

I was able to see it.. but no sound... hmm, mebbe if ya'll go deaf then perhaps it'll work ... go ahead get the ice-picks out and have at it... Ceicei and I (and Deaf...still there??) will be happy to teach/tutor American Sign Language to those brave enough. 

Interesting clip...typical 70's exaggeration of MA abilities. I'm sure SGM Parker had more fun doing this than he'll admit. Good for a giggle at how the guy went flying through the wall after being catapulted off the broken coffee table. 
Thanks for the clip. 

 :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 3, 2004)

I think the reason most of us are having problems is because it is divx movie.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 3, 2004)

I cheated and downloaded DIVX Player lol.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 3, 2004)

LOL  :rofl: Mark _you could have shared that before_, besides that's not cheating... but anyway I had that installed already and it wasn't working, so I just now dropped the .avi file onto the DivX player screen and it worked!  Yeah!  Very Cool!  Here's the link for the Divx player for anyone who needs it...  http://www.divx.com/divx/


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 4, 2004)

Anyone who an't play the video needs to download the *latest* DivX codec, if you have an out of date one it may not work. Just grab teh newest one (free one is fine) from divx.com and it should play fine.

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 4, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I've been looking for that movie. Anywhere special I can order it from?
> 
> Thanks!


 I have it:ultracool

 %-}


----------



## cdhall (Oct 4, 2004)

People!

I see you need me back on this board. Mr. C, I'm ashamed of you.

This is not Kill the Golden Goose! It is a Pink Panther film. The first one Mr. Parker was in I think. Even the last frame shows Peter Sellers in disguise!

Ok, who knows if this is really 
Revenge of the Pink Panther (1978)
?
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0662218/

I can't believe no one caught this yet. I hope I didn't overlook something.
 :xtrmshock

P.S. I rented Kill the Golden Goose around 1986 and when I told my instructor that I rented/saw it last night he said "That's too bad." Or something similar. He may have said "I'm sorry." :rofl:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 4, 2004)

Okay pulling out the memory chip and accessing the neccessary data. I remember seeing this clip now lol many years ago. I have never seen the movie Kill The Golden Goose so I have to say this is one of the Pink Pather Clips.


----------



## bzarnett (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is the Amazon link for a copy:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0001DCXZ6/ref%3Dnosim/shoppingaisles-20/104-0338953-8904737

Some one re-released it in 2003 but I think thats out of print as well.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 4, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> People!
> I see you need me back on this board. Mr. C, I'm ashamed of you.
> This is not Kill the Golden Goose! It is a Pink Panther film. The first one Mr. Parker was in I think. Even the last frame shows Peter Sellers in disguise!
> Ok, who knows if this is really
> ...


 There you go again Doug...:angry: (being ashamed of me for something I was not a part  of)!  

 I realize that the "*official* thread name" is _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_ {which in a prior post I mentioned that I  possess} but what Ian stated was "For those who haven't had a chance to see  this film, here is a clip of one of SGM Parker's fight scenes" the KEY  word here is *"THIS"* film.   Some may think that it refers to the Title of  the Thread (which could include Ian), yet others [like myself] thought it  referred to what is on the clip posted which _*is*_ a clip from  the Revenge of the Pink Panther.  

 At any rate it is/was fun  watching and reminiscing about Mr. Parker again, thanks Ian.:ultracool

 p.s. Doug, I'll deal with you in 3 weeks.:whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I have it:ultracool
> 
> %-}


Well, whatcha waitin' for, sell me a good copy!:whip:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 5, 2004)

Oops, this is my mistake! The clip is indeed from a pink panther film (not sure which one). I looked on IMDB but I've obviously done it while I was half asleep or something as I though the 'Mr. Chong' character was from Kill The Golden Goose.

I'll do some press-ups or something as punishment.... 

Ian.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> There you go again Doug...:angry: (being ashamed of me for something I was not a part  of)!
> 
> I realize that the "*official* thread name" is _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_ {which in a prior post I mentioned that I  possess} but what Ian stated was "For those who haven't had a chance to see  this film, here is a clip of one of SGM Parker's fight scenes" the KEY  word here is *"THIS"* film.   Some may think that it refers to the Title of  the Thread (which could include Ian), yet others [like myself] thought it  referred to what is on the clip posted which _*is*_ a clip from  the Revenge of the Pink Panther.
> 
> ...




OMG.

OK, this may be my last post for real this time.
 :xtrmshock 

But here is what I thought. I thought Ian was saying something like "here is a clip of this [_*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_] movie if you haven't seen it." 

Later I thought Dr. Kenpo said he'd been looking for _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_.  Then I thought Mr. C said he had _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_, which I don't doubt, and I thought he was further confirming that the clip was from _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_.

I didn't expect all of this to be a Grammatical comedy of errors especially since I presume that Ian was trained to speak the Queen's English better than I. 

So I maybe misread everything, but I thought Mr. C. confirmed this was a clip from _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_ and that is what I was ashamed of.

Now I'm just ashamed of being on the Internet. :uhohh:

I don't understand how Mr. C. read all that the way he did. The key word "this" is a pronoun which is supposed to refer back to a previous proper noun which in this case would most logically be the movie title _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_. And therein lies the source of my confusion.

I'll go away now before I get into more trouble.  Mr. C. I'm sorry I misread your post. We all now know that you indeed were aware that this clip did not come from _*To  Kill the Golden Goose*_ which is what I suspected to begin with.
:asian: 

Ian, sir, I further assume that press-ups are more commonly known here in the USA as push-ups? Right? 

Don't do any of those on my account. Heaven forbid Mr. C. comes down here in 3 weeks and asks me on what authority I got a Black Belt to drop and do push-ups as a punishment.
 :waah:

And please don't anyone take this too seriously, I don't know if there is a smiely for "relax" but I put as many other ones in here as I could. This is truly a comedy of errors and nothing more. I hope I don't have to do 1000 push ups at camp for making Mr. C mad or anything. I hope we can all see how it is a misunderstanding, even if only because my own grasp of English is flawed.
:anic:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 5, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> OMG. OK, this may be my last post for real this time.
> :xtrmshock  :waahlease don't anyone take this too seriously, :anic:


 LOL, alls I can say is........... Don't sweat the small stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff!

 hee hee
 :ultracool


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, be very glad you haven't seen this flick. I actually have, and I had to be CAT-scanned later...this is easily one of the worst martial arts films ever made; I'm astonished that it never made it to be tortured by the robots of "Mystery Science Theater 3000..."


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 5, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Actually, be very glad you haven't seen this flick. I actually have, and I had to be CAT-scanned later...this is easily one of the worst martial arts films ever made; I'm astonished that it never made it to be tortured by the robots of "Mystery Science Theater 3000..."


OMG :xtrmshock do you mock the Pink Panther, or rather this Pink Panther movie? Kato do you see this?! :lol: 



			
				Goldendragon 7 said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the small stuff and don't pet the sweaty stuff!


 That's good advice for us all. And cdhall like this movie, your post was amusing, take the Goldendragon's advice on this one!


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 5, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> I'll go away now before I get into more trouble. Mr. C. I'm sorry I misread your post. We all now know that you indeed were aware that this clip did not come from _*To Kill the Golden Goose*_ which is what I suspected to begin with.
> 
> Don't do any of those on my account. Heaven forbid Mr. C. comes down here in 3 weeks and asks me on what authority I got a Black Belt to drop and do push-ups as a punishment.
> :waah:
> ...


OK, being as I outrank everyone in this thread, no one does pushups for anyone.   I can't even believe this crap still goes on with adults, it's ridiculous and humiliating and for the life of me can't figure why this attitude still prevails.

DarK LorD


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> OK, being as I outrank everyone in this thread, no one does pushups for anyone. I can't even believe this crap still goes on with adults, it's ridiculous and humiliating and for the life of me can't figure why this attitude still prevails.  DarK LorD


 Aaaaaaa sorry there Mr. Dark Kenpo Lord but you are only a "*Green Belt*" in this thread, so there are several here that outrank you...... and besides..... no one has ordered anyone to do any press ups or pushups that I have read.......  ahhhahahaahaahaahahaha:uhyeah: :boing2: :xtrmshock :erg: :rofl:

 :asian:


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaa sorry there Mr. Dark Kenpo Lord but you are only a "*Green Belt*" in this thread, so there are several here that outrank you...... and besides..... no one has ordered anyone to do any press ups or pushups that I have read....... ahhhahahaahaahaahahaha:uhyeah: :boing2: :xtrmshock :erg: :rofl:
> 
> :asian:


Hell, one of these days you might even have the same rank as me, but then I'll be one higher again  LOL.

Clyde


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 5, 2004)

Uh..."To Kill the Golden Goose," is not a "Pink Panther," movie. It's Mr. Parker--was it Bong Soo Han? and guys like Larry Tatum is a gawawful out-of-focus flick about a Hawaiian assassin...

I'm telling you, it ate more brain cells than smoking would, mostly because the plot is arcane to the level of, "The Big Sleep."

Hey wait--DKL is named Clyde?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Hell, one of these days you might even have the same rank as me, but then I'll be one higher again  LOL.  Clyde


 Hell, I look forward to that ..... and just think, one of these days you "might" be as knowledgable as me, but then I'll more knowledgable then as well. LOL :ultracool


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Oct 5, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I've been looking for that movie. Anywhere special I can order it from?
> 
> Thanks!



I have noticed a few copies always poping up on ebay from time to time.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 6, 2004)

Mod Warning
Please stay on topic.
Sean Wold


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Oct 6, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> one of these days you "might" be as knowledgable as me, but then I'll more knowledgable then as well. LOL :ultracool


more knowledgeable of ?  exactly, certainly not Kenpo.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> more knowledgeable of ?  exactly, certainly not Kenpo.


 LOL...... what e v e rrrrrr ..... I'm just a local  :ultracool


----------



## cdhall (Oct 6, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Hey wait--DKL is named Clyde?


Not Clyde T. O'Briant. He quit a long time ago and swore never to return.
If we have established the ID of this clip... and if we are now straying off topic, I suggest the thread be locked.

I'm such a wet blanket at parties.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the original cover....


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 6, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Here is the original cover....


Hey, I used to look like that..............when I was younger.:wink1: 

I've aged gracefully.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Hey, I used to look like that..............when I was younger.:wink1:
> I've aged gracefully.


 So that *is *you on the bottom left  of the back cover with the mustache ....... Hmmm you can't fool me with your  disguises, you look like a descendent of Poncho Villa.....:ultracool


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow, have I caused all this arguing!? I named it wrong, I'm sorry! I didn't do it out of disrespect it was just a simple mistake. I only put it there so people could see SGM Parker in action in film, wasn't meant to be a film studies thread or anything... 

Ian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2004)

No Ian, you didn't cause the arguing.  


*Admin Note*
For continued violation of the sniping policy here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17882 we have now issued 2 suspensions from this thread. Take the personal issues elsewhere. This is the only warning we will give on this matter.

MartialTalk Admin Team.


----------

